# Wisconsin Engineering



## BadgerPE (Mar 2, 2009)

I know everyone is always interested to see "what's out there" so I thought I would post this link. 

http://wisconsineng.webnode.cz/downloads2/

I've seen the comments / questions about certain CUTs, articulated tractors and rear discharge mowers. This company manufactures a line of each... There's good information and descriptions for each model.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

what part of WI are you comming from? I live in WI, wish the cold weather would stop.


----------



## BadgerPE (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in Grafton- just north of Milwaukee. Yesterday was a nice break from the cold weather- although 70 with snow on the ground was a little strange.


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Is this the same company that made wisconsin engines? Like ones found on older bolens tractors?


----------



## BadgerPE (Mar 2, 2009)

We are not connected with the "Wisconsin" brand engines that were sold in the US (I believe they're still around selling gas engines for industrial apps, but I don't deal with them at all so don't quote me on that). We did have a line of diesels that were manufactured under various names. Most people would be familiar with the air-cooled 2cyl that were used in the Eastern European / Russian machines under the Slavia name. Those were unbelievably durable engines. In fact, I still get people asking for parts for them and they haven't been sold in the US for over 20 years.


----------



## BadgerPE (Mar 2, 2009)

On that note, if anyone is interested in starting their own diesel engine mfg, I have all the tooling, prototypes and drawings for several lines that can be sold.


----------

